# newb need advice, im all over the place



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking for a beginner home theater system ideally under 1k. I just posted a about a sytem that costs $420 for both Onkyo TX-NR509 Receiver and Jamo (owned by Klipsch) S426HCS3 5 pc Home Theater Speaker System $420 shipped! link below in case sombody else is interested in it
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?afsrc=1&EdpNo=186323
I got good advice from it. However now I'm going back and forth weather i should get bookshelf speakers. 

Here is my scenerio.
-Live in an apt building 1st floor, nobody would live below me.
- I would hardly ever crank the system up, I just want clear realistic sound at normal volumes when watching movie

-entire living room is 14 x 16 with 9.5ft ceilings but I would use a small part of it as an office with no physical divider or barrier however the entertainment system would not be exactly center of living room.
- would ideally like bookshelf speakers because I would like to have least things on the floor as possible given the limited space

my questions. 
1. would bookshelf speakers suffice in this living space?
2. if i get floor standing speakers, from what i understand i would still need a subwoofer, are there small ones that would do the job? again im trying to minimize things on the floor that will clutter my living space rather quickly.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

forgt to attach what room looks like. this is the a basic diagram, by no means is the scale entirely accurate


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The Jamo towers will probably out perform bookshelves in your price range. While bookshelves can be wall mounted, having a sub somewhere on the floor is kinda inevitable. And a sub will be highly recommended regardless of what speakers you go with, especially with your budget. Remember that the big consideration is not power as it is more in frequency response. A sub doesnt give you greater levels, it just helps cover more of the frequency range.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would recommend getting at least the TX-NR609 as it offers a far more powerful Amplifier Stage. Newegg has great prices on them. Accessories4less has even better prices on B-Stock 609's.

As for Speakers, Monitors are fine, but definitely use a Subwoofer with them. I would check out the Infinity Primus Series. If really needing to stick to a budget, the Dayton Sub120 is available for around $150 Dollars and is a great value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alot of bookshelf and floor standing systems to choose and read up on at AMAZON,com

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Audio-Electronics/b/ref=sa_menu_hat10?ie=UTF8&node=667846011

I also recommend PIONEER receivers based on reliability / sound quality and features. Google any brands you have in mind for issues and reviews. AMAZON is an authorized dealer and as well has alot of reviews. :wave:

IF your a do it yourself kinda guy check out PARTSEXPRESS.com. They have several DIY projects and a wide variety of speakers parts to plan your own design. I built my own w this planar design mid high tweeters and the sound wipes the floor with any budget brand or HTIB speaker. The tweeters were only $38ea and the mid bass were $50 ea. Ive been in the AV biz for many years and my DIY project is a fraction of the cost of many a name brand in wall and bookshelf / FS and none of them have anyhting close the mid / highs of this planar design....


----------

